

How to pull off a slick tech demo (in 5 easy steps) - martinkl
http://www.yes-no-cancel.co.uk/2009/09/12/how-to-pull-off-a-slick-tech-demo-in-5-easy-steps/

======
bensummers
For our demos, I’ve built a VM which contains an OS image installed in the
same way as one of the production servers, with the application installed
within it. This ensure that everything the application needs is available,
because it’s how you deploy it.

You then avoid the long startup steps, because you just boot the VM, and you
can go back to the beginning of the demo by reverting to a snapshot.

